# Vape while in the loo??



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

I know this isn't really something we would like to discuss. But I'm curious. Many smokers have taken to smoking while in the loo. Do you vape on the loo now that you no longer smoke?


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

I used to smoke while doing my business but since vaping I can't bring myself to vape while on the loo


----------



## Kaizer (31/10/14)

Nice coffee vape works for me


----------



## crack2483 (31/10/14)

You no voop? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> You no voop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


haha haa! brilliant!


----------



## crack2483 (31/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> haha haa! brilliant!



I can't take credit. I think @Cape vaping supplies is the king of voop. I stand corrected though.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi (31/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY (31/10/14)

i canot do the job with out my vape 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rudi (31/10/14)

*ATTENTION VENDORS*: Start selling these.. think they can become a hit

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

I'm gna try a coffee vape. I think cos I prefer the dessert styles it puts me off.


----------



## RIEFY (31/10/14)

for me flavor doesnt matter the nic matters i would prefer 18mg on the loo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/14)

Lmao cvs will smoke a stinkie if he forgets his Vape while making a stinkie  shhh. I need my Vape on the loo too. It's important. Sometimes a nice fruity flavor helps with the smell  lmao kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY (31/10/14)

lol true

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/10/14)

Lol, you guys are just too funny


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lmao cvs will smoke a stinkie if he forgets his Vape while making a stinkie  shhh. I need my Vape on the loo too. It's important. Sometimes a nice fruity flavor helps with the smell  lmao kidding



My. Prob is I feel like I'm eating a pudding while taking a dump Lol. 
Maybe I nice net will work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> My. Prob is I feel like I'm eating a pudding while taking a dump Lol.
> Maybe I nice net will work



Lmao shame that must make you feel naar. It helps to close your eyes and just enjoy the 2 pleasures life offers you, ie; a good TH and a good dump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> You no voop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Bwahahahahaha 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lmao cvs will smoke a stinkie if he forgets his Vape while making a stinkie  shhh. I need my Vape on the loo too. It's important. Sometimes a nice fruity flavor helps with the smell  lmao kidding



I'm laughing so loud Jaco can't hear the tv!!  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I'm laughing so loud Jaco can't hear the tv!!
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


Lmao I hope the mods don't move this thread to giggles. Or if we continue our shit talk, they might move it to vaping hardware. But nevertheless, Vooping is real. It's a real trend. Hashtag it on Instagram and you'll see thousands of Vooping selfies lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Note to self: pay close attention to who is guilty of vooping and never take a toot off their mod at any vape meets

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/10/14)

Lol, @Yiannaki, good one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (31/10/14)

I do!!
I just seal my MOD & RDA in clean-rap before i do (afraid the value might drop when i wanna sell)


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Mario said:


> I do!!
> I just seal my MOD & RDA in clean-rap before i do (afraid the value might drop when i wanna sell)


That's what they all say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

The fact that the number of yes votes are so high is alarming. Lol

This vote should be public!


----------



## Mario (31/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The fact that the number of yes votes are so high is alarming. Lol
> 
> This vote should be public!



I agree
they to shy to admit


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The fact that the number of yes votes are so high is alarming. Lol
> 
> This vote should be public!


Yes, I agree - will the 3 prudes who do not voop please raise their hands!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Mario said:


> I agree
> they to shy to admit



I think I should have a chat with my fellow staff members to implement vooping medals

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, I agree - will the 3 prudes who do not voop please raise their hands!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/14)

There Are 2 kinds of people in this world. Those who Voop and those who lie about Vooping

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Seeing as we are a minority, I'm considering starting a non-voopers club!

@Andre I'm gonna assume you're vote number 3 right?


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini





Yiannaki said:


>



Extremely unnatural and abnormal, with the greatest of respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (31/10/14)

Mario said:


> I agree
> they to shy to admit



Here is a thought we cut down on air freshener.....due to the lovely vape fragrance while Voopin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Seeing as we are a minority, I'm considering starting a non-voopers club!
> 
> @Andre I'm gonna assume you're vote number 3 right?


No, I voted "sometimes", for sometimes I am in a hurry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Extremely unnatural and abnormal, with the greatest of respect.



I just don't like the idea of the 2 flavors mixing :giggle 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, I voted "sometimes", for sometimes I am in a hurry


A Reonaut that voops will from this day forward be known as a Voopernaut

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> A Reonaut that voops will from this day forward be known as a Voopernaut



Bwahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/10/14)

Don't knock it till you've tried it!
Maybe you can use voopin' for a special breathing technique to help with the 'push', almost like the techniques they use with natural childbirth

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The fact that the number of yes votes are so high is alarming. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol we can't do that hey. The thread would be dead quiet in that case Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Don't knock it till you've tried it!
> Maybe you can use voopin' for a special breathing technique to help with the 'push', almost like the techniques they use with natural childbirth


I am officially done with this thread 

And I don't think I will ever even so much as look at another person's mod, let alone touch it  

I'm a germorphobe of note!

Bye bye voopers and voopernauts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/14)

I make sure the bottle is full and the battery is fresh!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

I just can't do it. It's the only time I still feel for a stinkie. But vape in the loo I cannot


----------



## K_klops (31/10/14)

Im sooo guilty of this ha ha ha ha I would never have said a word but now I know im not alone. Although, I am a cleanfreak with my mods so it doenst bother me...
Lmao I love this thread, a very good laugh


----------



## annemarievdh (1/11/14)

What will the rest of the world think of SA vapers 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> What will the rest of the world think of SA vapers
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


That is too deep a question to contemplate in front of the PC. I will have to go.....you know where..........oh, let's not forget my peace pipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/11/14)

Andre said:


> That is too deep a question to contemplate in front of the PC. I will have to go.....you know where..........oh, let's not forget my peace pipe.



 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

So do u guys take your favourite mod with you or do u have a specific one lying in wait?


----------



## exodus (1/11/14)

The way I c it. there is only 2 things to do wile you sit and wait on the throne. 1 is vape the other is catchup on current events with your phone or tablet. so I think we mostly all guilty. The scary part is vooping and posting on here at the same time. Multitasking FTW. not that any one would admit it. lol.


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

exodus said:


> The way I c it. there is only 2 things to do wile you sit and wait on the throne. 1 is vape the other is catchup on current events with your phone or tablet. so I think we mostly all guilty. The scary part is vooping and posting on here at the same time. Multitasking FTW. not that any one would admit it. lol.



Very valid point. I bet we getting voopers posting all. The time via Tapatalk Lol.


----------



## exodus (1/11/14)

My point exactly. At least judging by the poll results most of us aren't closet voopers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (1/11/14)

exodus said:


> My point exactly. At least judging by the poll results most of us aren't closet voopers.


I just came out of the closet, but I have to say its not like vaping "in" the loo its on the loo..huge difference in terms of hygiene.


----------



## Necris (1/11/14)

Very true @GerharddP

Sent from the vooping room

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP (1/11/14)

Necris said:


> Very true @GerharddP
> 
> Sent from the vooping room



Sent from the vooping room.....Gdamn I broke a rib now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/11/14)

exodus said:


> The way I c it. there is only 2 things to do wile you sit and wait on the throne. 1 is vape the other is catchup on current events with your phone or tablet. so I think we mostly all guilty. The scary part is vooping and posting on here at the same time. Multitasking FTW. not that any one would admit it. lol.


im guilty bwahahahaahahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nishen (1/11/14)

Off course especially in the morning, is anything better?


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/11/14)

Vooping is not an option its a requirement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/11/14)

LOL, never in my life thought that I will read/see vape related TOILET HUMOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/11/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, I agree - will the 3 prudes who do not voop please raise their hands!



Thanks for the compliment Andre, everybody take note I'm a prude, if you ever doubted

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Sent from the vooping room.....Gdamn I broke a rib now.




Not that's just wrong


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)




----------



## gman211991 (1/11/14)

And here i thought I was the only one...


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> View attachment 14446



except they will never admit it lol


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

vooping, has definitely become a way of life for me


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

When Vooping Goes Wrong

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2k121c/when_vooping_goes_wrong/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

errr, this can't be good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

wow, thats a pretty epic tale


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> When Vooping Goes Wrong
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2k121c/when_vooping_goes_wrong/



yeah i won't even chance opening that


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

@Marzuq, do it, it's totally worth it.


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Marzuq, do it, it's totally worth it.



alright you twisted my arm
heres to hoping its not a gross pic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> wow, thats a pretty epic tale



Then some1 Brilliant went and poemed it out


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Holy Crap!!! a voopers wworst nightmare LOL
was worth it @n0ugh7_zw


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

fire-y crap i believe lol


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

LOL lanyard while vooping just to be safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

TBH, i vape off to the side for that very reason, so even if my mod drops, its not gonna go for a swim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

lanyard on ur reo?? how dare you! hahaha
i reckon voopers should have a cheapie for the loo.so if it takes a dive there wil be no need for you to dive in after it


----------



## DoubleD (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> Then some1 Brilliant went and poemed it out




"
*Worth It!*

An interpretation by /u/G00d_GUY_GREG

In my bathroom I sat vooping,
Spewing fire from my butt.
Never thought I'd soon be scooping
through taco that had passed through my gut.

Fire devil hot sauce brew:
My brow grew quite wet.
Goddamn you loosened Nemmy screw,
Satisfaction I must get!

Contorted face and quiv'ring limbs,
I spun the cylinder 'round,
Apart it came and down it went,
To the ground? I searched but 'twas not found.

Great despair and awful truth!
But one place to look.
Could I be so uncouth
as to sift through doodoo gook?

A poke, a prod,
It's definitely there;
My precious precious mod:
Now marinating in a pit - of my filthy colon's despair.

Now mind you I'm a sensible man,
So I did what must be done.
I took the plunge and lost my hand
beneath the product of my runs.

With mod in-hand and puke at bay
I withdrew my copper treat.
It's luster now had gone away,
So I killed the germs with heat.

Returned to glory was, at last, my mod,
And now 'twas time to vape.
I hit that shit, and oh my god!
Got my fix not a moment too late.

Now dazed by the rush of nic to my brain
I heard a shriek from down the hall,
Holy hell I didn't flush,
And my girlfriends face said it all."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> lanyard on ur reo?? how dare you! hahaha
> i reckon voopers should have a cheapie for the loo.so if it takes a dive there wil be no need for you to dive in after it



lol or just make a Voop pouch for the reo


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> lol or just make a Voop pouch for the reo
> View attachment 14469



that actually looks really good. but very deserves to be shown off. that would be perfect for the backup reo


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> lol or just make a Voop pouch for the reo
> View attachment 14469



Then you just need a drip tip that looks like a suppository

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

this whole thread belongs in the 'reading the forum as non vapor' section lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> this whole thread belongs in the 'reading the forum as non vapor' section lol


lol now you just wana chase people away


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> lol now you just wana chase people away



hahaha but no not at all. this thread is awesome. voop humor rocks

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> hahaha but no not at all. this thread is awesome. voop humor rocks


I agree.. no need to be shy about it right(just dnt post pics of you actually doing it)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Please don't let vooping selfies become an internet "thing"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Please don't let vooping selfies become an internet "thing"


lol it already is


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> lol it already is



Ah crap (pun intended)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)




----------



## exodus (5/11/14)

Found on google

. Epic vooping station. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## exodus (5/11/14)




----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

exodus said:


> Found on google
> View attachment 14674
> . Epic vooping station. Lol


That is taking it a bit far!


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## exodus (5/11/14)

I agree. Many hours are spent there apparently


----------



## annemarievdh (5/11/14)

Hahahahaha hahahshahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Rudi said:


> View attachment 14724



Lol nooit. @devdev going to laugh up a storm at that one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Lol nooit. @devdev going to laugh up a storm at that one


i just had to with all the ducks going around

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golf (6/11/14)

Ok firstly how the hell to you get 4 pages of crap talk excuse the pun, on vaping in the toilet?????

Secondly i was told by my wife to please go to the toilet and blow some clouds as we were out of air freshener, so hell yeah i VOOP cause im told to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (6/11/14)

Ja nee kyk....
That is a bit extreme!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

The Golf said:


> Ok firstly how the hell to you get 4 pages of crap talk excuse the pun, on vaping in the toilet?????
> 
> Secondly i was told by my wife to please go to the toilet and blow some clouds as we were out of air freshener, so hell yeah i VOOP cause im told to.



Bwahahahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Mo P (6/11/14)

Vooping is dangerous. Hit my baby toe on the bath tub. Couldn't see. No more RDA in the bathroom. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (6/11/14)

GUESS WHAT IM DOING

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (6/11/14)

The Golf said:


> GUESS WHAT IM DOING


Vaping a very nice flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

The Golf said:


> GUESS WHAT IM DOING


thats just wrong!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

The Golf said:


> GUESS WHAT IM DOING


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

please no vooping selfies

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

Riaz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> please no vooping selfies



Hahahahaha, cant stop laughing at this thread  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Riddle (6/11/14)

Riaz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> please no vooping selfies


The direction that this thread is heading, vaping selfies are going to become famous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/11/14)

Riddle said:


> The direction that this thread is heading, vaping selfies are going to become famous.



Please do not confuse any selfies for / from this thread with the O-Ring or What's in your hand right now? threads. The topics are NOT compatible...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

This takes a whole new meaning to the word BosK@k...




BosVoop

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Even the mods are doing vooping selfies....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> This takes a whole new meaning to the word BosK@k...
> 
> View attachment 14834
> 
> ...



Lmgl!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/11/14)

so my gf vapes in the bathroom in the morning then after alot of nagging and growling i eventually get out of bed... for days i would get this fruity smell lingering in the bathroom and could never work out what juice she was using especially since i was the one buying all of the liquid. eventually found out the smell was coming from the shampoo !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

shaunnadan said:


> so my gf vapes in the bathroom in the morning then after alot of nagging and growling i eventually get out of bed... for days i would get this fruity smell lingering in the bathroom and could never work out what juice she was using especially since i was the one buying all of the liquid. eventually found out the smell was coming from the shampoo !!!


LOL thats priceless!


----------



## whatalotigot (11/11/14)

Nah guys you got this all wrong. Its called "Vapoorizing"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

